# Scotts vs Anderson



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I would like some advice, I need weed control for my lawn and I don't know which brand takes it.
I am thinking Anderson Surge or Scotts Turf Builder Weed & Feed 3
I used Scotts in the last Fall Turf Builder Winterguard Fall Weed and Feed 3

Can you help me to decide the correct product?
Thanks


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Look for something used for pre-emergent to apply in early spring. Then a you can use a selective herbicide to get rid off the weeds that have already germinated in fall/winter.

 Herbicide Guide  is a good read.


----------



## FlavioCT (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you!!!!


----------

